

Ask HN: Whats the best scripting apart from PHP to code a blog - ForFreedom

I have suggested and been asked to script a blog from scratch.  I have done it before in PHP&#x2F;MySQL.  I want to know is PHP the best scripting or is there other?<p>And for the DB, since MySQL is slightly on the heavy side what is the other option.<p>Please let me know if you have queries.<p>Thanks in advance
======
ramon
PHP is easy but now a days I think NodeJS is better, I'm 100% in for NodeJS.
All my new projects are in NodeJS and AWS Lambda.

Best Regards,

~~~
ForFreedom
Why Lambda, why not a simple VPS?

~~~
ramon
Because I don't want to deal with scaling and I don't want to pay for the
server for being up from midnight to 5 when no one is accessing the server,
pay for what my users use.

------
ForFreedom
Is there a framework?

